# Help with Heat Transfer Printing methods



## jamesmoi (Jul 12, 2014)

Hi,

I'm planning to try printing tshirts and home and actually found two tutorials and i'm confused!

I bought this heat transfer paper: Buy GoColor TShirt Transfer 120 GSM 5 Sheets Inkjet Photo Paper For Dark Fabrics Unruled A4 Photo Printing Paper Online at Best Prices In India | Flipkart.com

And i saw this two tutorial youtube videos: 

Method 1: This tutorial shows that we can pressed directly:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLM1rDAliIw

Method 2: This tutorial is pressed from the back. (I prefer this method as i'll be printing text only and not a picture)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Us7yI6VjdUg

Now, will this transfer paper work for both the methods or just one of the two methods? Please help. I prefer to use Method 2.


----------



## HusainInvecia (Oct 14, 2014)

The transfer paper that you bought is for dark fabrics so it is used like it is shown in method 1.

There are 2 types of transfer paper. First is transfer paper for dark fabric like the one you bought and shown in method 1. This type of paper is used with dark color t-shirts like black. Second, there is light transfer paper which is used for light fabric like white and shown in method 2.

So you should have both types of paper, and depending on the request that you have you should use the proper type of paper and the proper method for applying it


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

One thing you have to consider is that these films that make up the inkjet transfer medium are not intended for long term use. First off these films are relatively expensive per sheet. Not to mention that inkjet printers use waterbased inks. You will not be happy when after a couple of washes the transfer fades,cracks, peels, flakes and comes off in your dryer making a gooey mess of everything. I had a customer come to me when she wanted to do some shirts for a party. She told me the whole story. Get on Stahls.com and look into their digital printed transfers. These are commercial quality films and solvent based inks. Good Luck.


----------

